# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  I am balding ,please advise what to do

## djodjo123

Hello , I am 26 years old and recently cut my hair short and noticed ,that my temples are receded a lot ,I also noticed in the last couple of months ,that I am shedding a lot of hair during the day ,I dont know whether it was more than 100 hairs a day or not ,but it was a lot.I will post some pics and looking for your advices.

----------


## Artista

First of all* Djodjo123, Hi,*  Its a good thing that you came to this forum.
You can and will get good sound advice that is also objective.

*Those pictures show that you still have a DECENT amount of hair on your head.*
Your 26 years old now and because you are 26 you very well may be experiencing *ONLY a 'maturing' of your hairline.*
That might be it.
*But you cannot become overly and emotionally  focused on this.*
* If you do, you will experience STRESS and worry.*
 When that happens you will more than likely* suffer a percentage of hairloss DUE TO STRESS.*
Again I want to say that *your scalp looks GOOD bro!!*
_I wish mine looked like yours. LoL -thats the truth._
Another thing, 
*You must be positive and REALISTIC about life.* 
Accept the fact that you are becoming older and because of that ,things change to degrees.
There are huge medical advancements coming our way in regards to hairloss BUT you cannot dwell on it all.
Live your life the best way that you can.
* Djodjo'* you *might NOT* suffer bad hairloss, maybe just a minor receding. *NO ONE KNOWS for sure buddy.*
Enjoy your life as best as you can regardless of what maybe.
*Your hair looks good* and possibly it may have *matured* a bit based on your experience .
*I suggest that you start taking the multi-vitamin,*

 *Biotin*

It has "Vitamin C, B vitamins such as Biotin
 (Vitamin B7 or Vitamin H) and Niacin (Vitamin B3) have been shown to be essential for hair growth.
 To maintain shiny, healthy hair and provide the nutrients your hair needs, maintain a balanced diet with these top vitamins for hair growth".

Look it up online.
*It has been proven for many many years now, to be a good supplement o take for hair improvements,men and women*  
 Dude, that might be all that you 'need' 
Hope to hear back from you buddy.  We care.

----------


## djodjo123

Thank you for the reply ,I really appreciate it . So you think Its not good idea to take any drugs now ? Baldness in my familly is actually not common . I was watching pictures recently and all the men had decent amount of hair and would not be considered bald .Actually men from my mother side all have really thick hairs. But with genes you never know. But I had receded in the corners for sure ,may be it is mature hairline ,may be not , I will wait for other inputs on this also.

----------


## JayM

Honestly I think your temples are on point and suit your head perfectly. I also think that's a good cut for You! If anything your crown looks thinner than the rest so just keep an eye on it and luckily the treatments available work best on that area. 

I think its good to repeat that honestly your hairline and temples look natural and pretty solid. If it worries you then take fin/minox but at the moment it looks pretty good.

----------


## Hubris

Hope you don't mind if I give a second opinion? In my view, you are losing hair starting from the crown of the head. You still have lots of hair right now, so if you have the money and the inclination, I would probably advise taking finasteride before your hair loss becomes noticeable to the average person. But yeah, right now your hair doesn't look bad - I wish mine was like that as well.

----------


## djodjo123

Actually I had a haircut for 2-3 days,which was shaved on the sides and back and then decided to remove everything ,and the sides and back I think thats why look that they have more hair than the crown ,I will try to get a picture with better lighting on the crown and front.

----------


## djodjo123

Ok here is cuted ( I really needed to do it ,because it was uneven ,now is also a little bit uneven ,but not so much ) ,do you still think it is receding on the crown or not .I dont have good camera ,I use the webcam on the laptop.

----------


## Artista

*Djodjo123, glad to see your positive replies here.*
Also its good to see others here also give you advice.
*Thats great.*
About your crown area.
Most men who would shave their hair down as you did (which is still AOK) ,
their crown area would also sort of look that same way,,not that your crown looks bad...it looks OK.

*There is a relatively small % of men that would keep the same hair thickness that they had when they were KIDS.*
Also -Photographic lighting can very well make a persons scalp look much different than it really is too.

----------


## JayM

All I can say is with that last picture is that your temples are strong Bro! You have a solid hairline. Go see a specialist who will be able to advise you better but honestly the only place I feel could be thinning a little is the Crown. And with that last picture I'm not even sure of that so my advice would be see a dermatologist or hair transplant surgeon who have the tools to be able to tell.

----------


## djodjo123

Yeah ,the camera and lighting is bad and my hair was very uneven ,top was shorter and sides were longer ,because I cuted the top 2-3 days after the sides and back,I am not saying that I am not thinning on the crown ,I will make picture with good camera and natural lighting and post it after my hair grow a little bit and will wait for your responses again ,but really my head was unevenly cuted and probably this created some illusion ,also I cuted on my own and it was very uneven and strange looking.

----------


## Mpbman

I was about your age when I also started to notice a lot of hair falling out - but i didn't do anything about it (was a bit afraid of taking propecia). 
Now at 36 I wish I'd taken propecia/finestaride because I believe it would save me lot's of hair.

So my advice would be to start on a low dosage of propecia (maybe 0.25 mg per day) to see how it works for you. If you're lucky, you'll keep lots of hair in your 30ties and 40ties.

----------


## djodjo123

> I was about your age when I also started to notice a lot of hair falling out - but i didn't do anything about it (was a bit afraid of taking propecia). 
> Now at 36 I wish I'd taken propecia/finestaride because I believe it would save me lot's of hair.
> 
> So my advice would be to start on a low dosage of propecia (maybe 0.25 mg per day) to see how it works for you. If you're lucky, you'll keep lots of hair in your 30ties and 40ties.


 I will first consult with dermatologist before taking any drugs for sure , I hate to take drugs ,I dont like to take even aspirin so its gonna be hard to convince myself to take something before I am not sure I have to.

----------


## Artista

*Exactly Djodjo'!*  You certainly ARE  not sure you have to at this point.
*You are using good commonsense my friend!*

As I suggested before, 
start taking that *multi-vitamin Biotin.* Even if you are not going to experience serious hairloss, 
*Biotin WILL IMPROVE your hair anyways!*
Later if commonsense tells you that there is a true percentage of hairloss occurring ,then begin using *Minoxidil* too.

*I was at a NW-5*  2 years ago (you are NO-WHERE NEAR that loss) 
I began* Finasteride,* 1mg per day. Later I also began taking* Biotin* too.
My hairloss is experiencing  *GOOD improvements due to Fin'.* Biotin too. 
*I dont think you really NEED Finasteride at this point in time.
You might never need it-but who knows.* 
Time will tell...._for today_,* improve your scalp with Biotin* (a proven multi)
  and LATER if you feel you need it, get Minoxidil too.
You always must be PATIENT as well buddy.
*No stress will result when you stay positive and patient.
*

----------


## voxman

Artista is spot on - sometimes hair loss begins INSIDE of our heads before it actually occurs.  Which is why I always advise a wait and see first, then meds, then the big plunge.  A lot of us here are envious of your hair so enjoy it!

----------


## Artista

*Thank you Voxman!*  *Your advice is also very good for Djodjo'* !
I have a feeling that* Djodjo'* will not suffer major hairloss... of course no one can really know for sure.
Most of all men in life experience a *MATURING* of their hairlines...*a percentage of men do NOT suffer major hairloss.
*

----------


## Aik82

Hi guys, 

I am 33 and now my balding is going faster and going from the temples to the crown. I am really unconfortable and depressed. I always had blond hair and medium long, so now I am losing confidence in my look. It is bad both professional and private life. 

I know it's "just hair" and that I am healthy and I should focus on living my life, but I am really really depressed. I am unsure to try fina as I am scared of the side effects because I also want to have a family one day. I don't want to lose my libido and my fertility.

I believe I can't do anything about it and I am really depressed. I am not going out anymore and I am avoiding people. This is so sad.

----------


## Hubris

> Hi guys, 
> 
> I am 33 and now my balding is going faster and going from the temples to the crown. I am really unconfortable and depressed. I always had blond hair and medium long, so now I am losing confidence in my look. It is bad both professional and private life. 
> 
> I know it's "just hair" and that I am healthy and I should focus on living my life, but I am really really depressed. I am unsure to try fina as I am scared of the side effects because I also want to have a family one day. I don't want to lose my libido and my fertility.
> 
> I believe I can't do anything about it and I am really depressed. I am not going out anymore and I am avoiding people. This is so sad.


 Take finasteride. I've been on it for a month now with no side effects. I was so scared about it that I put it off for a good two years. Had I have just started then I could now have a just about passable amount of hair. Instead, even with a best case scenario where I make a big recovery from finasteride and minoxidil, I'm still going to be thin with heavily receded temples.

Just take the finasteride, and don't worry yourself about it. No offense to those minority of people who are suffering as a result of this medication, but I'm convinced a lot of people are getting side effects simply because they're freaking themselves out psychologically.

----------


## Artista

*Aik82~ HELLO!*

First of all *Aik82*, you must step-back as much as possible *from your worries and depression* over the *possibility* of more hairloss.
Being that you are 33 years old now, 
you *MUST BE accepting of what your hair is looking like today.*
There are things that you can do to IMPROVE your hair but first you must *stop being so emotional and depressed about this.*
As I have said to many others here, STRESS WILL cause more hairloss than normal.
It happened to ME..!!
So you must step-back a bit and become objective in the way that you should accept
what is going on FOR 'TODAY'.
When you are older, like me, you will look back on this and wish that you had not become so depressed and saddened by this.
You must *stay POSITIVE regardless* of how much of your hair has diminished.
It would be good for you to post us photos of your hairline, front and back.
(no need to show your face of course)
You would look at your own photos with emotions.
We will not...
*There are quite a few of us members that are here to HELP.*
You have said- 
*"It is bad both professional and private life"*
It can be if you do not stay positive and try the different avenues to improve your hair.
There are different options for you to use. 
Now *Hubris* had recommended using *Finasteride* and he is going based on *your words Aik82.*
*That is NOT a bad recommendation by Hubris but-*
before I can see recent photos of your hairline I would not recommend *just yet.*
*It certainly IS working for me and many others but, maybe you dont need it.*
_Maybe you do_....No one knows yet.
My doctor prescribed  Fin' to me and just over 100 of his other patients years before me.
*NONE have had bad sides from it.*

Back to you ,, there are other options available as well to improve your hair.
I hope to hear back from you Aik82 and that you share your photos.
*
Hi Djodjo123, how are you doing today?!?* 
Im glad that you are becoming more positive my friend!!

----------


## Aik82

> *Aik82~ HELLO!*
> 
> First of all *Aik82*, you must step-back as much as possible *from your worries and depression* over the *possibility* of more hairloss.
> Being that you are 33 years old now, 
> you *MUST BE accepting of what your hair is looking like today.*
> There are things that you can do to IMPROVE your hair but first you must *stop being so emotional and depressed about this.*
> As I have said to many others here, STRESS WILL cause more hairloss than normal.
> It happened to ME..!!
> So you must step-back a bit and become objective in the way that you should accept
> ...


 Thank you so much for your encouragement and your words to both of you. I am having really a bad time. 

It is really good to hear that you are not experiencing any sides. My biggest fear is compromising my fertility. 

I read here that Desmond, and I have great consideration of him, suggested taking 0,25mg twice a week to avoid any sides. I think I am going to try that and increase if it won't work. How long does it take to show any results?

I am trying to upload the pictures..

----------


## Aik82

This is my situation. And I used to have hair like my profile pic. 

It is really tough and sad. Losing all my confidence. I hope they will come up with a solution soon.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Aik82,  Thank you for sharing your hair photos..!!*

I can understand why you could  *initially*  become a bit upset over hairloss.
*Many people have done the same.*
*The healthiest thing* that you can do for yourself *right now* is to *accept it*, of course *NO ONE wants to loss their hair*, but *when you stay positive* and that you *do NOT ALLOW* hairloss* to stress you out and make you depressed*, then you can do whatever it takes to *IMPROVE your hairline.*
*Acceptance is so very IMPORTANT for all of us that have hairloss.*

Based on those pics bro, I would suggest that you 
*certainly do see your doctor and be prescribed Finasteride.* 
*Hubris* was correct in bringing Fin up to you.

I personally have *never experienced BAD sides' from Finasteride* and I have been on it for _over 2 years now_.
If you do decide to begin Fin' you must not expect it to change your hairs condition 'over night' ...
*It takes quite a while for most men to see a positive change.*
You may see, like I did, a positive beginning after about 4 months of its use.
I am on 1 mg per day. 
*Of course, your doctor would explain what should be done for you.* 
*As I have said before , stress will cause more hairloss.
Stay happy and positive bro!!!!
*

Oh another thing, start taking the multi-vitamin~ *Biotin* as well.
Look up its information especially for hair.
*Biotin DOES help hair!!*
I take it every day.
Also, if you do start taking Finasteride take it like you would vitamins-
*Take it and forget about it!*! Live your life in a positive spin, you will see a change in time ~~~~
*Do not continue to focus on your hair trying to see an improvement taking place.
More than likely it will happen for you but you must be patient.*

----------


## Aik82

> *Hi Aik82,  Thank you for sharing your hair photos..!!*
> 
> I can understand why you could  *initially*  become a bit upset over hairloss.
> *Many people have done the same.*
> *The healthiest thing* that you can do for yourself *right now* is to *accept it*, of course *NO ONE wants to loss their hair*, but *when you stay positive* and that you *do NOT ALLOW* hairloss* to stress you out and make you depressed*, then you can do whatever it takes to *IMPROVE your hairline.*
> *Acceptance is so very IMPORTANT for all of us that have hairloss.*
> 
> Based on those pics bro, I would suggest that you 
> *certainly do see your doctor and be prescribed Finasteride.* 
> ...


 Bro, thank you so much. It means a lot that you take time to reply to my silly posts about my depression. But I am trying to get over it. 

I will go and see a doctor. If I add Rogaine it would help?

I will focus on staying positive, even thoough it is quite hard atm. 

Again, thank you so much for sharing your experience. I read so much about the sides that freaked me out.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Aik82!* 
Your posts are not silly bro! Its understandable and *it is great that you are trying* now to _'get over it'_.
*You must get over it my friend...that can only HELP YOU by doing so.*

*Rogaine/Minoxidil is another good topical hairloss treatment-give it a try too.*
Ive thought about using *Minoxidil* along with my use of the
 medicine *Finasteride and the multi-vitamin-Biotin.
*
I just might do that soon.
Your words-*"I will focus on staying positive, even though it is quite hard atm."*
Is a very good and SMART thing to consider bro.
Once you are *sincerely POSITIVE* about living your life, you will be happy regardless of how much hairloss you have.
*Treatments WILL help your hair*, to what extend ,no one knows just yet but it will help!!
Your words-*"I read so much about the sides that freaked me out."*

Finasteride is like all other medicines in life that people have to take.
*There is a very very small percentage of people who could possibly experience bad sides' from its usage
just like all other medicines in life !*
When a large % of people have to take other types of prescribed medicines they dont really know about the possibilities of bad side effects. 
They take it to improve there health for what ever reason.
The Fin' medicine for hairloss is looked at differently 
because men with hairloss are* ALREADY STRESSED out due to their loss* and so *over-emotions will make a person worry for no real reason.*
As I said, Finasteride is just like all those other prescribed meds that are available.
_No worries my friend_.  
If your doctor does prescribe you Fin' do not become worried over it, more than likely you will NOT experience bad sides' from it.
*If you worry, stress WILL hurt your hair.*
Cheers..

----------


## Herbaliser

> *Hi Aik82!* 
> Your posts are not silly bro! Its understandable and *it is great that you are trying* now to _'get over it'_.
> *You must get over it my friend...that can only HELP YOU by doing so.*
> 
> *Rogaine/Minoxidil is another good topical hairloss treatment-give it a try too.*
> Ive thought about using *Minoxidil* along with my use of the
>  medicine *Finasteride and the multi-vitamin-Biotin.
> *
> I just might do that soon.
> ...


 Why do you mention almost non sides all the time? because you have it yourself.
Makes seance by your posts alone now, so stop your nonsense or do i have to prove you otherwise?

----------


## Artista

Hello Herbaliser ,
First off,
Please do not intend to try to insult or attack anyone here.
There's no reason to do that.
Who knows, you could possibly be
Somebody in that very small percentage that has experienced bad side effects.
No one knows.
First off Herb' please be forthright and honest when I ask you just how old are you right now?
Please answer that question
No I will say like I've said before
I have experienced a side effect from the use of Finasteride- it's my seminal fluid known as semen that has become lesser than before but, as I understand it, my sperm count is the same.
Also my sexual relationship with my wife has not changed at all!
I have not experienced anything bad.
My doctor objectively tells me all his other patients who have also not experienced bad side effects.
The hair improvements vary from one patient to the other of course!
If you think I'm trying to promote Finasteride, you would be mistaken, but you can believe whatever you want, just don't be insulting here there's no reason for that.
Everybody else here, review how I would talk about these things and review the way Herb' talks about things.
This is not an attack on my part this is called Objectivity. Look that word up

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Djodjo123,* 

How are YOU doing bro??
I hope you are ok and that you are still considering the realities of life for all of us.
First and foremost, you must be accepting of your situation for 'today'!
*Positive thoughts WILL help you the MOST of ALL!*
I hope to hear from you soon my friend.  Be well.. Cheers

----------


## Occulus

You're losing your hair.  You have significant recession at both temples.  That is not a maturing hairline - it is hairloss.  Your crown looks ok, but it's hard to tell.  If you want to keep your hair, you need to get on finasteride, rogaine, and nizoral immediately.  The earlier you catch it, the more hair you keep, and the better your chances of reversing the loss when/if there is ever better options in the future.  If it matters to you, don't hesitate or try to convince yourself that it's just a mature hairline, bad haircut, bad lighting, etc.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hello Herbaliser ,
> First off,
> Please do not intend to try to insult or attack anyone here.
> There's no reason to do that.
> Who knows, you could possibly be
> Somebody in that very small percentage that has experienced bad side effects.
> No one knows.
> First off Herb' please be forthright and honest when I ask you just how old are you right now?
> Please answer that question
> ...


 Hi Artista,

I´m not attacking but you should be more careful with your almost non side propaganda about Fin.
You should research more about the drug before you claims, and figure out how the industry works.
Your friendly doctor gets paid for every fin prescription he writes, and in one of your other posts you said non sides.

My sister-in-law is a doctor and she knows how the drug works, and she would never prescribe it for hair loss since it´s origin purpose is for a different purpose, as you probably know.
So my advice for you is don´t glorify the drug, since many listen to your kind words but keep it down, since the drug has literately destroyed peoples every day life, and the fact is it can suddenly happen after many ears of usage.

The trials where vague but deep inside you know why FDA approved it.

----------


## J_B_Davis

> Hi Artista,
> Your friendly doctor gets paid for every fin prescription he writes,


 If your sister is really a doctor you would not post this blatant false information! Doctors do not get paid to write prescriptions. I'm sure drug reps buy the staff lunches and maybe some of the well known doctors get some perks from drug companies to speak about the drug at conferences and such, but that's just business as usual for all drug companies. Doctors do not make any money for prescribing drugs. That is a complete false statement.

----------


## Herbaliser

> If your sister is really a doctor you would not post this blatant false information! Doctors do not get paid to write prescriptions. I'm sure drug reps buy the staff lunches and maybe some of the well known doctors get some perks from drug companies to speak about the drug at conferences and such, but that's just business as usual for all drug companies. Doctors do not make any money for prescribing drugs. That is a complete false statement.


 Don´t you think she knows how it works, but some thinks about their patients well being.
Why is some doctors prescribing fin without hesitation and others refuse?
As i understand from this forum they are stupid, and docent have knowledge at all about hair loss when they don´t prescribe.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnlama...riate-is-this/

----------


## Herbaliser

> Don´t you think she knows how it works, but some thinks about their patients well being.
> Why is some doctors prescribing fin without hesitation and others refuse?
> As i understand from this forum they are stupid, and docent have knowledge at all about hair loss when they don´t prescribe.
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnlama...riate-is-this/


 And reality:
https://www.freespeech.org/text/big-...be-their-drugs

----------


## Artista

*Hello there Djodjo123* , I hope you are doing OK. 
I/we have not heard from you in a while.

Please do not allow other comments here on your thread to make you worried or stressed out.
Make sure that you see your doctor and consider whatever your doctor is advising to you.
No matter what it is.
*Hey there, Aik82*-hi!
I hope that you are staying positive too.
I was glad to have read your responses....since Herbaliser made his comments here ,We have not hear from either of you two.

Hair-loss  can be such an OVER-EMOTIONAL issue for many people, especially if you hear somebody speak with negativity. *Especially for the young people.* 
_Again ,acceptance is KEY to living ones like with happiness._

*Djodjo123*, Im sorry but I will respond to what  *Herbaliser*
 has said here.
I will never attack anyone here. I speak with objectivity and common-sense.
*I hope you respond soon Djodjo'* .....
*
Herbaliser,* to respond to the things that you said, and again, you should never attack or insult anybody here. *Have CALM discussions and consider other points of view.
*

Your words Herbaliser~

*“I´m not attacking but you should be more careful with your almost non side propaganda about Fin”.*
Herbaliser ,
Your basically stating that *I am being  biased or misleading  in order to  promote a particular medicine*, *Finasteride.* 
*That certainly IS an ‘attack’.* I am *not concerned about it and I do not take it personally* but you need to be much more respectful and to not make *ASSUMPTIONS*.


Yours words~
_“You should research more about the drug before you claims, and figure out how the industry works”_
Herbaliser, *
you are making an ASSUMPTION* once again that I had not researched or figured out about its industry.
*The FACT is* that I have done so much more research on the medication than you would know.

Your words~
*“Your friendly doctor gets paid for every fin prescription he writes, and in one of your other posts you said non sides”*
First of all, I have been a patient of that Doctor of mine for approx. 20+ years.
If he were not as good as I know he is,,I would have changed doctors long ago.
That particular Doctor is *objective, impartial and quite GOOD at taking care of his patients.* 
For all of those years he and I had never spoken about hair-loss treatments. In fact, we had never spoken about my hair-loss until 2013 *when I ASKED him* about it and  if he was aware of Finasteride.
*I had no idea that he was already prescribing it to other patients of his.* 
*I asked him about the possibilities of bad side effects from its usage back in 2013.* 
He told me of the *important medical studies that he DID DO on Finasteride before he would EVER prescribe it to any of his patients.*
*He does NOT WANT bad sides to happen to his patients.*
Now, *I NEVER said that I did not have side effects from it.* * I DID SAY* quite a few times that *I NEVER have had BAD sides’ from Finasteride usage…Never!*
*That is my PERSONAL experience with it.*  My doctors other patients using  Fin’ have also NOT had BAD sides’ from it. *Why would an objective and smart doctor lie?  He certainly isnt lying.*

Your words~
“My sister-in-law is a doctor and she knows how the drug works, and she would never prescribe it for hair loss since its origin purpose is for a different purpose, as you probably know”

Of course *I DO know about its history* and its original reason for being available in its beginnings.
* As I have said, I have done my research on this.*
Now I do not know if you are being truthful about your sister-in-law or not..that doesn't matter. 
The facts are the facts when speaking about Finasteride.. 

Your words~
* “So my advice for you is don´t glorify the drug, since many listen to your kind words but keep it down, since the drug has literately destroyed peoples everyday life, and the fact is it can suddenly happen after many ears of usage”* 

*Herbaliser, I have never glorified Finasteride.*  Why would you say that
 if you have seen all that I have said here on the forum before??
*I HAVE shared my personal  experience with it only to those guys out there that do have serious to 
semi-serious  hair-loss and that want to possibly try it.*
*I never say,,’go and buy it’* 
* I ALWAYS say…’See your doctor about it ’*

Now one more thing~~~

*J_B_Davis  is quite CORRECT in his response here~~*
“If your sister is really a doctor you would not post this blatant false information! 
*Doctors do not get paid to write prescriptions*. I'm sure drug reps buy the staff lunches and maybe some of the
 well-known doctors get some perks from drug companies to speak about the drug at conferences and such, but that's just business as usual for all drug companies. Doctors do not make any money for prescribing drugs. That is a complete false statement.”

*J B Davis has been on this forum since    12-02-2008.*
You, Herbaliser, have only been on here as a member *since April 2015.*

*I had asked you to be honest in letting me know just how old you really are, and you never responded.*
I will ask again, What is your age? *PLEASE be HONEST*. *There is no reason not to be honest here.*
 Also, what type of hair-loss do you have, if any?

----------


## Herbaliser

> *Hello there Djodjo123* , I hope you are doing OK. 
> I/we have not heard from you in a while.
> 
> Please do not allow other comments here on your thread to make you worried or stressed out.
> Make sure that you see your doctor and consider whatever your doctor is advising to you.
> No matter what it is.
> *Hey there, Aik82*-hi!
> I hope that you are staying positive too.
> I was glad to have read your responses....since Herbaliser made his comments here ,We have not hear from either of you two.
> ...


 So you did not bother to read the links provided regarding prescribing.
I´m not being aggressive just honest, and realistic that seems to be a major issue.
Still yeas my sister in law is a doctor, and would never prescribe the drug for hair loss since the drug itself is made for other purposes.

I suggested you when people ask for expertise help, to make them understand that side effects can definitely occur, instead of minimizing it to almost non risk drugs, and keep in mind all the representative docs here so it´s hardly not a non biased forum.  
You never asked about my age, and regarding my hair loss you did not bother to look at    https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...emedies/page16 for example.

Only put the pictures because you asked if i had hair loss, and yeas i had MBP as it´s called, and for genetics reasons also but that docent mean it´s not treatable.
We have different approaches, but my suggestion was to inform people to do their own non biased research regarding side effects.

----------


## Artista

*"So you did not bother to read the links provided regarding prescribing"*

I had already done my lengthy IMPORTANT research on the use of Finasteride, its history and its FACTUAL data concerning its responses when men are prescribed this medicine,the improvement/non-improvement percentages ,the percentages of possible side effects, the types of possible sides' the usages ,ext.-ext. 
There is no need for me to once again go through more links here when I already KNOW about its history and its UPDATES.
 My regular doctor of over 20 years together, is a GOOD man and highly intelligent in the field of Medical realities and TRUTHS.
* He would NEVER prescribe a medicine that would more than likely cause BAD SIDE EFFECTS to any of his patients!!*

Now, there are a good portion of members, especially the YOUNG men,  that I had spoken to and tried to help with common-sense advice in which I NEVER brought up using Finasteride.
The members that should possibly use Finasteride, I advised first and foremost, to SEE THEIR DOCTORS about its POSSIBLE use.

Herbaliser, this is what you said yesterday to me,,,
*"You never asked about my age,..."*

*I did ask you for your age* 
here is what I asked you during our first conversation together on 10/10:
"Hello Herbaliser ,
First off,
Please do not intend to try to insult or attack anyone here.
There's no reason to do that.
Who knows, you could possibly be
Somebody in that very small percentage that has experienced bad side effects.
No one knows.
*First off Herb' please be forthright and honest when I ask you just how old are you right now?* ..."
Why would you state that i did not ask for your age??
Why have you NOT honestly shared your age now??
*
(Djodjo123, Aik82-I hope you two are OK.* )

----------


## Herbaliser

> *"So you did not bother to read the links provided regarding prescribing"*
> 
> I had already done my lengthy IMPORTANT research on the use of Finasteride, its history and its FACTUAL data concerning its responses when men are prescribed this medicine,the improvement/non-improvement percentages ,the percentages of possible side effects, the types of possible sides' the usages ,ext.-ext. 
> There is no need for me to once again go through more links here when I already KNOW about its history and its UPDATES.
>  My regular doctor of over 20 years together, is a GOOD man and highly intelligent in the field of Medical realities and TRUTHS.
> * He would NEVER prescribe a medicine that would more than likely cause BAD SIDE EFFECTS to any of his patients!!*
> 
> Now, there are a good portion of members, especially the YOUNG men,  that I had spoken to and tried to help with common-sense advice in which I NEVER brought up using Finasteride.
> The members that should possibly use Finasteride, I advised first and foremost, to SEE THEIR DOCTORS about its POSSIBLE use.
> ...


 Are you reading what i´m posting at all, and why are you so curious about my age? 
Should i mention you the third time that lets say "google", is an option to make their own conclusion about taking this drug, without insulting you?
You always also mention experience, and how long you and others has been on this forum, so what can your experience help others?
Take the pill like any other multi vitamin pill, since the stress thinking otherwise will probably give sides?
Like i mentioned i just advised you to cool it down a little, since the drug can give major sides.
And still my sister in law is a REAL doctor, and would never ever prescribe it for hair loss:  https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-d...air-loss-drugs

No offence to the docs in this forum because it´s there job to make people feel better, and some of them makes it really clear what the risks are.
So my age at last it´s 38.

----------


## Aik82

Hello Artista, got my prescription for propecia. Starting next week with a low dosage. how long will it take to work? will improve my hair density and hair count? 

Thank you for being here for us. I am going through a hard time..

----------

